# methyl paraben vs cinnamon as mold inhibitor



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what are your opinions on methyl paraben or cinnamon or vinegar as mold inhibitors for ff cultures?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I use both.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Cinnamon controls the smell not mold. I use methyl paraben


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

jeffr said:


> Cinnamon controls the smell not mold. I use methyl paraben


Cinnamon is used to control mold. AND smells good. I use methyl in my mix and sprinkle cinnamon on top.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I use cinnamon. Makes the house smell like fruit fly cookies


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

frogface said:


> I use cinnamon. Makes the house smell like fruit fly cookies


LOL...I agree, at least for 2 weeks or so!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i use both.

35tsps mp per 5 gallon bucket media & a 1/2 bottle cinnamon.

james

im still alive


----------

